# DTP - £250 John Lewis



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Been keeping an eye out on the price for my first machine, looks like JL has matched AO.

I believe they've been cheaper at time's but this seems to be cheapest around at the moment.

Go in now for quarantine entertainment? Or hold out ?


----------

